# My first Venison Roast



## flash (Sep 15, 2008)

I was given this roast and was not sure how to proceed. I have done backstrap before, but wanted to smoke this roast. After reading a few post.......I decided on Mojo....what else 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			








After a night in the fridge I cut slits in the roast and stuff some bacon slices along with some minced garlic....didn't have any cloves. Also a few strips across the top.

Also planned on some Chicken thighs.....just in case. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Sprinkled with Memphis Rub.

Started the roast first. Wasn't really sure how long to do it, but target temp was 137Âº. Wood choice was hickory.



Chicken was done, atleast for the smoking part in a bit over 2 hours. From here to the hot gasser for crisping up the skin.



About 10 to 15 minutes on the grill and I have them the way the wife likes them........DONE !!!

Around 2 1/2 hours the roast came off and was wrapped in foil and placed in cooler.





On the rare side, just like I like venison to be. Nice flavor and the wife was very happy with it.



A little of Jeff's sauce for some dippin and dinner is on.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks good nice job


----------



## white cloud (Sep 15, 2008)

Just a tip flash, although your end results looked great. I like to remove just about everybit of that membrane of the meat. But thats just me.


----------



## big game cook (Sep 16, 2008)

a bit rare for venison is the way to go unless in a slow cooker all day with water and stew. i eat venison steak and chops quite pink. looks good.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





FYI the first pic. that distinct goose egg shape of meat at the front bottom. that is the sirlion tip roast. the rest it the rump and hind quarter.


----------



## bassman (Sep 16, 2008)

Excellent looking roast!  I'm with White Cloud on the membrane part.  Ours doesn't even get to the freezer with anything on it you can't eat 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . Hunting season is only a month away and I've still got a freezer full.  Need to start smoking.


----------



## white cloud (Sep 16, 2008)

Wish you were closer I would take some off your hands for ya. Being unsuccesfull last year. Wish me luck this year.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 16, 2008)

Great job on the venison Flash!


----------



## mossymo (Sep 16, 2008)

Flash
Congrats on a great looking roast !!!

White Cloud
I wish you the best of luck this season, nobody should go venisonless. I get 6 to 8 per season, a majority of them being does; so I have a few freezers also !!!


----------



## flash (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah, I am afraid I am a newb on smoking/cooking this type of grub. The only thing I hunt is fish. Got no problem with hunters though. I have serveral friends in Orlando that I trade fish for venison and hog each year. Pineywoods gave me some venison also. Varity is the spice of life


----------



## ronp (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice looking meal Flash.


----------



## erain (Sep 16, 2008)

nice flash, who woulda figured mojo !!! lol, yup keepin it on the rare side the way to go for sure!!! looks great, good job!!!


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 16, 2008)

Yep, great looking venison.  You've got me ready also for some killing. I only harvest one deer per year but need to do more.  Thanks for the motivaton.


----------

